# Tri Tip smoking times?



## bainbridgesmoke (Oct 6, 2017)

Thinking about smoking a tri tip this weekend. Any recommendations on time? I've seen a few articles out there saying (similar to brisket) a long cook, like 6-8 hours. But, also seeing a lot saying the long cooks are really not optimal for tri tip and 2-3 hours of optimal. Any experiences out there to share?  Thanks.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 6, 2017)

Usually it takes me 2-3 hours max depending on smoker temp. I usually shoot for 275 for 1.5 hours. Or until.your desired IT. Cook like a steak.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2017)

Yea Man those Cali guys like Brian, know their Tri tip!!

Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 6, 2017)

Tri-tip is not really best doing low-and-slow like a brisket. Go with a 325 to 350 pit temp and do them like a prime rib. On a rotisserie is even better! This one was done with the original Santa Maria rub over Royal Oak and Oak chunks.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 6, 2017)

I did a tri tip yesterday.  Set the smoker up for 225F, then loaded the meat that had been dry brining in the fridge since Sunday.  It was on the smoker about 1 hr 35 minutes to an IT of 125F, then reverse seared it on the grill over hot heat for a couple minutes a side.


----------



## bregent (Oct 6, 2017)

Tri-tip does not have enough internal fat and connective tissue to benefit from a low and slow cook like brisket. As everyone else here has suggested, cook it like a steak. I like to do a reverse sear - smoke on my pellet grill at 180F until IT is 125F, then sear.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 6, 2017)

+1 to the above comments: smoke at 225-250 smoker temp, to an internal temp that you would use for a steak (130 degrees for a nice semi-rare result). Reverse sear at the end if you want a browner, tastier exterior. I then cool it, freeze it, and when I'm ready to eat, slice the partially frozen pieces into really, really thin slices using my slicer. I use a sauce I created that is a combination of mayo, horseradish, sour cream, and lemon juice and serve on a fairly firm bun.

Tri-tip is one of the easiest things to smoke. I usually use a rub that has LOTS of pepper. In fact, you don't need much more than salt and pepper for the prep.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2017)

180° pit temp to an IT of 125° if reverse searing. 130° if not. Let rest 30 minutes then slice and serve.

Beef section here has a few cooks for you to look at:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/in...ega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index.191066/


----------



## b-one (Oct 7, 2017)

I have even partially frozen a TT to get more time in the smoke. As long as you don't overcook it and cut it against the grain you'll be fine. I do admit rotisserie TT are darn tasty!


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 7, 2017)

I am definitely spinning a tri tip!


browneyesvictim said:


> Tri-tip is not really best doing low-and-slow like a brisket. Go with a 325 to 350 pit temp and do them like a prime rib. On a rotisserie is even better! This one was done with the original Santa Maria rub over Royal Oak and Oak chunks.
> 
> View attachment 339328
> View attachment 339329





b-one said:


> I have even partially frozen a TT to get more time in the smoke. As long as you don't overcook it and cut it against the grain you'll be fine. I do admit rotisserie TT are darn tasty!


----------



## myownidaho (Oct 7, 2017)

Dirtsailor thinks I’m a heretic...not sure that I can argue, but I smoke at 250 to an internal temp of 132. It usually takes about an hour. Reverse sear on a smoking hot grill and rest for about 20 minutes.


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 7, 2017)

That sounds delicious!


myownidaho said:


> Dirtsailor thinks I’m a heretic...not sure that I can argue, but I smoke at 250 to an internal temp of 132. It usually takes about an hour. Reverse sear on a smoking hot grill and rest for about 20 minutes.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 10, 2017)

I did two tri-tips on the spinner tonight. Only about 1:15 to get it to 130. I used the AMNPS in the drip tray of my Weber Genesis gas brill, and also used a Weber smoke box inside the grill. I spritzed a few times to keep the surface of the meat moist. 

It was a little tough, but that's tri-tip. The leftovers will all be sliced thin for sandwiches, which is how I enjoy tri-tip the most.


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 10, 2017)

Did you slice against the grain?  I am not trying to offend, but my tri tips are never tough.  I guess that is a relative term also.  No pics?  "Points!


johnmeyer said:


> I did two tri-tips on the spinner tonight. Only about 1:15 to get it to 130. I used the AMNPS in the drip tray of my Weber Genesis gas brill, and also used a Weber smoke box inside the grill. I spritzed a few times to keep the surface of the meat moist.
> 
> It was a little tough, but that's tri-tip. The leftovers will all be sliced thin for sandwiches, which is how I enjoy tri-tip the most.


"

Mike


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 11, 2017)

Our meal last night consisted of whole tri-tip, like eating a steak. It doesn't matter which way you slice when you carve off each bite to eat because you're putting a chunk of meat in your mouth, not a slice like you'd have for a sandwich. 

After the meat cooled, and I partially froze it, sliced it all, and put the sliced meat into five bags of 8.5 ounces each, which I froze completely. I'll thaw these in the fridge for each meal, and then make sandwiches.


----------



## bregent (Oct 11, 2017)

I've had some tough tri-tip in the past. But lately I buy USDA Prime from Costco when on sale which is very tender, but their Choice is usually tender as well.


----------



## bregent (Oct 11, 2017)

Bay Area Costcos have Prime right now for $7.49. Picked up a few packs.


----------

